# [SOLVED] Pioneer XR-P560F 25disc Stereo



## nelle0583 (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi I'm having an issue with my Pioneer 25 disc stereo.

I was working fine until, I moved it into another room & the back again.

Now if I play anything doesn't matter whether radio, aux from pc or a cd. If I crank the volume up too much the sound cuts out. I can see it's not skipping or anything just like someone unplugged the speakers, when playing loud.

Any help would be greatly appreciated

Nelle


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

*Re: Pioneer XR-P560F 25disc Stereo*

Hi nelle0583

Check the speaker wires if they are connected properly and securely. Make sure that no other electronic equipment is near causing magnetic interference, such as cell phones, microwaves, etc.. If the issue still persists, bring it back to the original place where you had it, reconnect it and see if it clears up. If it does clear up, then something in the room is interfering with it.


----------



## nelle0583 (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: Pioneer XR-P560F 25disc Stereo*

Hi thanks for your help... the unit is back in it's original location, I was moving it back there when this problem occurred. I've checked all the speaker wires and there is nothing there that wasn't there before. I've removed all dust from the vents. Still no go :4-dontkno

I'll probably have to take to be looked at.

Thanks though

Nelle


----------



## nelle0583 (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: Pioneer XR-P560F 25disc Stereo*

Just thought I'd update this in case someone else has a similar issue.

I took the system to be looked at, and it turned out there was a short in one of the speaker boxes...

Repaired for $60

:wave:
Nelle


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Pioneer XR-P560F 25disc Stereo*

Thanks for keeping us informed.


----------

